# Please say a prayer for my boy - HS



## RebelGSD

My boy BoBo was not quite himself when I arrived home from work in the evening on Feb. 12. We were off to the vet the next morning as he had a hard time getting up and walking. Beyond pano, cuts and minor 'sport' injuries he has never been ill, so this was highly unusual for him. I suspected a blown disk first.

At the vet I realized that his abdomen was distended. The vet noticed the pale gums, and I knew it immediately. I lost my previous dog to hemangiosarcoma 9 years earlier. They took x-rays and confirmed internal bleeding. His bloodwork cinfirmed that he was very anemic. The vet sent us to the ER for ultrasound and emergency surgery. I wanted to go to UPenn, but she felt that we did not have the time because he was bleeding.

At the ER we ended up waiting 3 hours (I was very upset as the place was pretty much empty, but the ultrasound was a different "business"). The exam confirmed that he had a 4-5cm diameter lesion on the spleen, other organs were clear. 

The next step was surgery. BoBo was a blood donor for several years, and his contract allowed free blood, if he ever needed it. I never thought we would need it but here we were. Since this ER did not work with our blood bank, I moved him to a different ER that did. This saved us $1000-2000, depending on the amount of blood we needed.

BoBo had his surgery at 3AM on Feb. 14, Valentine's day. he bounced back amazingly quickly, and he was pretty much his old self after two blood transfusions. 

These are the pictures I took on Feb. 15, when I picked him up.

With the vet that operated on him










In front of the hospital with the tech that cared for him










And leaving his signature in front of the hospital










At this time we did not have a final diagnosis yet. The lesion could have been hemangioma, which is benign. Unfortunately, two days later the pathology results came back, confirming hemangiosarcoma. We got the diagnosis on Feb. 17, his 9th birthday. With surgery alone, his prognosis was 1-3months. I reread "Eich Chronicles" and knew how true this was.

We started chemo 2weeks later. I am going to document his journey for us and others. My beautiful, sweet boy is fighting for his life, please say a prayer for him. He is very brave and happy and he has made many friends at the different hospitals that participate in his treatment.


----------



## littledmc17

My thoughts and prayers are with you all
he is such a handsome boy!!
Hopefully things will turn out ok!!

Enjoy every minute and please keep us informed


----------



## GabbyBond

What a sweetheart. Prayers for you and your sweet boy!


----------



## WiscTiger

RebelGSD, thank you for taking the time to share BoBo's progress through this terrible ordeal. 

I am sending healing/fighting vibes to BoBo. BoBo looks like quite the gentleman, even leaves his calling card.

Val


----------



## lucymom

OH dear, I'm so sorry to read this. I dealt with this dread disease just last year and it's a tough diagnosis to get and deal with. I was fortunate enough to have the consultation services of a former UPenn head of oncology long-disance. My girl handled chemo well, which I supplemented with holistic care.

I got some good support on a yahoo group called the Sumner Foundation--a chat group like this that offers support and information sharing on hemangiosarcoma. I spent hundreds of hours online researching treatment options, contacting universities and even drug companies. At this point, adriamycin aka doxirubicin is still the treatment of choice. UPenn is doing studies now on medicinal mushroom treatment, which is used with some success on human cancer patients in Asian countries.

If you are interested in going to the Sumner group and can't find it, PM me and I'll send you the link. This is such a tough cancer---it's invisible as you know, so you never know when a crisis will hit, that I found it helpful to share my anxiety and questions with others in the same boat. If you need anything, please feel free to PM me.

Bobo is beautiful and bless him for having donated blood. He looks like a happy, brave, stoic boy. I know that the prognosis is grim, but there were some dogs on Sumner who did buck all the odds and have very long survival times. Not to give false hope, you know what you are up against, but it can't hurt to have some hope for a better outcome.

My prayers to you and Bobo and I'll ask my angel Lucy to watch over him as well.

Jennifer


----------



## ncgsdmom

Prayers and positive thoughts for both you and Bobo. He looks like such a sweet boy.


----------



## RebelGSD

Thank you all so much for the prayers and the advice. We are in the UPenn chemo trial with the accelerated adriamycin regimen. He is a good candidate since he had no visible metastases on x-ray, ultrasound and exploratory inspection during surgery. I wish they had flushed the blood out of his abdomen during surgery. Apparently they did not do it because dogs can reabsorb it with time and he was quite anemic. He was pretty much his old self the day after the surgery and the two transfusions. He continues to do well a month after surgery, his blood count is good even with the chemo. 

We are also going with the supplements. He is getting the mushroom used in the UPenn trials as well as other supplement that came recommeded (I spent $4000 on diagnostics and surgery and $500-600 on supplements already, just to give people an idea about the costs). I plan to rotate groups of supplements. So we are attacking the problem from different sides. I am definitely joining the HS group.

I lost my previous shepherd, Lady, to HS, she was gone within three days and she was too weak for surgery. BoBo bounced back to his normal self within two days, I think angels Lucy, Lady and Eich are watching over him.


----------



## Martie

RebelGSD, I am SO sorry and will keep you and BoBo (also DH's high school nickname!) in thoughts and prayers. 

We lost our 7-year-old Klaus to hemangiosarcoma at Thanksgiving, 2007. You are lucky to have caught it while still limited to the spleen. Klaus' ultrasound showed a spleen covered with lesions and many suspicious lesions on his liver. BoBo has a much better chance to beat it.

Thank you for sharing the journey. I know many will appreciate and learn from it.


----------



## arycrest

I'm so sorry your beautiful BoBo was diagnosed with hemangiosarcoma. You're lucky you caught it early and were able to have successful surgery and enrole him in the experimental cancer treatment. 

My prayers are with both of you that the treatment will lead to BoBo having a long and healthy life.


----------



## Strana1

my thoughts and prayers are with you. HS s#%ks.


----------



## middleofnowhere

The best of luck to you. Enjoy these days - do the best you can and he will appreciate it regardless of the outcome.


----------



## BowWowMeow

Good luck to Bobo! I lost my Basu to hemangiosarcoma. He was just a few months short of 11. I know I appreciate every day I have with Chama now and I hope you'll do the same with Bobo. It is obvious how very much you love him and he looks like he returns that feeling 100%!


----------



## BucksMom

My thoughts and prayers are with you all,







hugs to you both. Yes enjoy each and
every minute with BoBo.


----------



## LisaT

I'm so sorry that this has hit BoBo. 

Thanks so much for sharing his journey with us. I am encouraged by your supporting the chemo with appropriate supplements. Having read quite a bit on what chemo does to the system, this seems like the way to go. If I recall, you are working with someone to put your supplement plan together?

I am hoping that this thread will be a very very long thread. Did I say *very* long? 

Scitches to BoBo from the pack here.


----------



## SuzyE

good luck to you and many many prayers!


----------



## k9sarneko

I am so very sorry to hear about BoBo. Many prayers for you and your beautiful boy at this difficult time. Thank you for sharing your story it may well help others who are facing this with their beloved pets.


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN

I am so sorry that this is happening, but very appreciative of you sharing this with all of us. We will be here to root BoBo on! You too of course!

It will also be good to follow a dog on chemo so that people can see how different it is from people. I am still watching Syd on IMOM-18 months or so after diagnosis.


----------



## VALIUM

I'm deeply sorry that you guys are going through this. I hope he will conquer the cancer. Sending my all prayers to you..God be with you...


----------



## RebelGSD

Thank you for all the good wishes and prayers. BoBo has a magic bottle and he gets a a bead into the magic bottle for every good wish and prayer. We look the beads every evening and think of all the people who are there for us and beam healing thoughts for BoBo.


----------



## Jazzstorm

<span style="color: #000099">Prayers being said for BoBo.







</span>


----------



## allieg

Add another bead for me I am sending good healing thoughts your way..Get Better BoBo.


----------



## Mary Jane

> Originally Posted By: RebelGSDBoBo has a magic bottle and he gets a a bead into the magic bottle for every good wish and prayer.


Please put in another bead for BoBo. 

Accept my heart-felt hope that the treatments do their job.

Mary Jane


----------



## Northof60

My best wishes!

Put a bead in from us.


----------



## RebelGSD

Thanks everybody. Our bead collection is growing. We believe in the power of positive thinking.


----------



## Avamom

Prayers being said for your BoBo...thank you for sharing his journey this will be such wonderful opportunity for education on this awful disease and treatment options!

Positive thoughts coming your way!


----------



## alane

You know I'm thinking of you and Bobo.
Sometimes you just have to put you and your family before anything else.


----------



## jesmagmisty

As you know we have been pm'ing each other since my Maggie also has cancer. You know BoBo is in our prayers right there with Maggie's. Since we are doing many of the same supplements, would you share each mushroom etc. he is receiving? I know I have spent many hours researching and buying. This could be a help to others going through what we are going through.
BTW- Maggie just got her first meal with mushroom supplements a little bit ago.







BoBo from Maggie and the rest of her family.


----------



## mspiker03

> Originally Posted By: RebelGSDThank you for all the good wishes and prayers. BoBo has a magic bottle and he gets a a bead into the magic bottle for every good wish and prayer. We look the beads every evening and think of all the people who are there for us and beam healing thoughts for BoBo.


Please add another bead (or maybe 3 from me, Leyna and Levi). We will all be sending good thoughts your way!


----------



## debbiebrown

add four more beads from me, Neka, Toby, and Sam


----------



## LJsMom

Please add 3 beads from me, Lady Jane, and Steel.


----------



## Mary Jane

Another bead for BoBo and +++++++++ thoughts for you both.

Mary Jane


----------



## kshort

Sending many good wishes, healing thoughts and prayers to you and BoBo. Please add eight beads for us - me, hubby, Murphy, Sammy, Taz, Chessy, Meezer, and Lucy.


----------



## RebelGSD

Thank you all, BoBo is very happy knowing that everybody is pulling for him. He had a good breakfast this morning (this is great news, since he only ate dinner since his chemo on Friday). 

I will take a photo of his bottle over the weekend and post it here. He is getting blodwork done this afternoon. If it is good, he can go for his next chemo on Wednesday.


----------



## arycrest

Would you please add four more beads from me and the three Hooligans (Mac, Slider & Bruiser).


----------



## M&J

Please add a bead from me.
I had the honor of meeting Bobo the day after his surgery. He is MAGNIFICENT. If he comes through chemo as well as he did surgery, that cancer doesn't stand a chance.
Please take care of yourself, as well Rebel.


----------



## GSDLoverII

Add 4 more beads from me and my pups.


----------



## Brightelf

Please add a bead from me and one from Grimm. Bobo is a beautiful, special, loving dog-- and his sweet spirit shines through in his photos! May BoBo really respond well to the chemo therapy!


----------



## RebelGSD

Bobo says thank you to everybody. We have discovered the cure for post-chemo nausea: green tripe was an absolute hit. It arrived in the mail today and we will have to order some more. We had a big meal with all kinds of supplements and now BoBo is chewing on a pork-hide-roll.

Blood test is coming in on Monday and, if all is good, we are off for the next chemo in Philly on Wednesday. We took some photos at the vet's office to show off.

Patti, BoBo thinks that Ulrich also wants to send him a bead. So I'll will put one into BoBo's bottle for Ulrich too. BoBo thinks they are in similar situation and he thinks of Ulrich a lot. He lites a candle every evening.


----------



## Strana1

Please add beads from me, Isabella (my DD), Saber, Balin and Giga. Bobo is in my thoughts.


----------



## mjbgsd

Add beads from me, Cody, Isa, and my 4 kitties. We hope everything for the best with Bobo.


----------



## djpohn

I pre-treat Rainer with Cearnia before his chemo treatments and 2 - 3 days after to keep the nausea away and keep him eating and drinking. He also takes Gluta DMG for immune and liver support, dha and a mushroom supplement too. Good luck with your boy! I hope things continue to go well for you - we will keep you in our thoughts and prayers!


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN

Awww, thinking of you guys-all of us here, plus Angie, I am sure (BORK!) so that would be 9 beads more to his jar. Does he need more beads? 

I am glad that he is doing well. 

I love DMG in general. I think it's great for healing but am not even sure if that's what it's for-I just know that when Nina had that abcess the hole healed so quickly. 

Mario has taken Cerenia for his car sickness, and Kyah got it for vomiting-seems like a very effective med. 

Take care of yourself.


----------



## moei

Add 5 chunky beads from my gang.


----------



## RebelGSD

BoBo is thrilled about the beads and we talk about the people wishing him well in bed before we go to sleep, he sends kisses to everyone (I can tell you, he is a great kisser







). He decided that my bed is the place where he sleeps when he first came home at 7 weeks of age.







He made this clear very loudly from his crate, and this remained his place over the past nine years.










He was prescribed Zofran, a medication used by human cancer patients too, for nausea. We had a drama with that one last week. We paid $30 for 20 tablets at UPenn. When we ran out of it the vet called in a prescription into my Rite Aid. I went to pick it up and almost passed out when they wanted to charge me $328 for 12 pills of the generic ($800+ for 12 pills of the brand name). I was shocked. I had no idea how people without insurance/prescription plan are being ripped off by these places. Ripping off cancer patients who are probably too sick to stand up for themselves is just the lowest.

Does anyone know how Cerenia compares with Zofran?

First treatment they told me not to feed him anything the from 10PM before the chemo. I have to ask whether it is OK to premedicate him? He has loose stools (not the runs, but loose stools) and the Flagyl that was prescribed does not help that much.

It seems his appetite is back seven days after the second chemo. he did lose three pounds since his last labwork before the second chemo and we hope to make up for some by Wednesday. I would gladly give him and the Warrior Princess some fat transplants, but I was told that it does not work that way.

We developed a healthy lunch routine. We get a nice burger (they only sell "deli" at work), BoBo eats the meat and mom the veggies.


----------



## Woodreb

Add 3 beads for me, Rica and Aodhan.


----------



## djpohn

Our Oncologist is Greg Ogilvie he is the head Oncologist at the CVS Hopsital in California. He used to work at CSU and big wig in the oncology field. We originally used reglan, but my dog had a reaction to that. Since our 1st round of chemo (in 07) they are treating more dogs with Cerenia , finding it more effective with less side effects. It's not cheap, but it isn't that expensive. You might ask them if they can prescribe this for you. The injectable is very expensive, but the pills are reasonably priced. 

Rainer will occasionally have soft stool, but since part of the reason dogs have diarrhea in the first place is to rid the body of toxins, I let nature take it's course. I feed raw and have found that if I feed pieces with more bone I can usually prevent or stop the diarrhea. I have also found after some treatments he won't eat food with a higher fat content.

I haven't found that feeding him in the morning before or after makes a difference. I usually feed him the night before, he gets his supplements and anti nausea in the morning and them has food in the afternoon/night after his treatments. His protocol rotates 4 drugs over 25 weeks. He is currently 3/4 of the way through his 2nd protocol. He had the 1st of the last 4 treatments yesterday.

He has had Doxorubin (Adriamycin) 7 times so far (4 times in 2007, 1 times in 2008 after beginning chemo again and 2 times so far this year). Knock wood, he has tolerated this drug very well. The vincristine seems to be harder on his system for some reason.

I would ask about them about the cerenia it is great because it lasts for 24 hours! Again you and BoBo are in our prayers.


----------



## RebelGSD

Thank you so much for the great advice. We learn as we go. 

I will ask about the Cerenia. I was told that the diarrhea comes from the damage of the cells of the intestines. The chemo destroys fast growing cells, and the cells of the intestines are fast-growing. Since the intestines are damaged in this way they are unable to abosrb the nutrients as they pass through the intestines. The Flagyl he takes is supposed to slow down the passage of the food so that more of it gets absorbed. I have to work on figuring out what he is willing to eat. BoBo is only getting Adriamycin, every 12 days. They tried every 10 days with other dogs earlier in the study and the dogs could not handle it, their blood cell count was too low.


----------



## Amac

I am so sorry to hear about your boy!







I hope good things for him. I've only had my boy for a week and would be devistated so I can't imagine what you must be going through. Good luck to you both!


----------



## LisaT

> Originally Posted By: RebelGSD.....He was prescribed Zofran, a medication used by human cancer patients too, for nausea. We had a drama with that one last week. We paid $30 for 20 tablets at UPenn. When we ran out of it the vet called in a prescription into my Rite Aid. I went to pick it up and almost passed out when they wanted to charge me $328 for 12 pills of the generic ($800+ for 12 pills of the brand name). I was shocked. I had no idea how people without insurance/prescription plan are being ripped off by these places. Ripping off cancer patients who are probably too sick to stand up for themselves is just the lowest.
> 
> Does anyone know how Cerenia compares with Zofran?
> 
> First treatment they told me not to feed him anything the from 10PM before the chemo. I have to ask whether it is OK to premedicate him? He has loose stools (not the runs, but loose stools) and the Flagyl that was prescribed does not help that much.......


My Dad takes Zofran on his chemo days. He has strict instructions to take it at least a couple of hours before the infusion. Part of the infusion is also a steroid which helps his naseua, but also to help his body not reject the meds. He is supposed to take the Zofran for a couple of days after the infusion, but he doesn't. Luckily Dad doesn't have the nausea at this point, and it can cause very painful constipation, which he said he would rather vomit. It must be painful if vomiting is a better option









Zofran is the new wonder drug for anti-nausea, and therefore still under patent and VERY VERY expensive. They also prescribed him an older one (can't remember the name of it) - the nurse said that in many people the older one works just as well, and for people who have to pay their own prescriptions, the older one is only $15 without insurance. The Zofran, as you see, is hundreds of dollars for the same amount. Dad is lucky on both accounts, he doesn't seem to be having the nausea problem, and he has good insurance (I think he pays $15 for either of the meds).

If the flagyl isn't helping with the loose stools, I wouldn't use it. Right now, the less drugs the better. Some of the chemo drugs can cause loose stools; some of them destroy the mucous membranes in the body (chemo kills cells that multiply rapidly, even the good ones), the stomach lining being one of those. You might try some l-glutamine and see if that helps. 

Did you mention what drug they are giving him? I didn't catch it.


----------



## djpohn

Bobo is getting Adriamycin also called Doxorubicin for his chemo.


----------



## RebelGSD

Thank you for the explanations about the Zofran. the interesting thing is that after Rite Aid tried to charge me $328 for 12 pills, I found the same medicine for $48 at the Walmart pharmacy. Rite Aid is ripping off people without insurance. There should be some law against doing this to sick people.

I am getting the generic for Zofran for $1.5 a pill at UPenn, it is not expensive. I called the manufacturer, Mylan, and they confirmed that my assumption that UPenn makes a small profit on it could be correct. They would not tell me for how much they sell it to Rite Aid, but I filed a complaint against Rite Aid.

We are back in the house after the evening potty break: we had formed poop tonight for the first time after the second chemo!!! 
This is a reason to celebrate!!! BoBo did lose 3lbs during the 12 day cycle.and he has three more to go. His appetite was good tonight too!!! yeah!!!


----------



## LisaT

I didn't realize that zofran came out in generic. Are you sure that Rite Aid wasn't selling the brand name, and Walmart the generic?

I guess I don't doubt what you say about the rip off. The whole medicine thing is a mess.

Congratulations on the firm stool


----------



## RebelGSD

No, at Rite Aid the brand was around $800, the generic $328. The generic at Walmart $48, same number of pills (12 in each case) at UPenn $18. It is outrageous.









I guess I officially became the member of the poop-watching circle


----------



## LisaT

GS Mom,

I believe that there are some antioxidants that have shown to work well with your chemo drug and make it more effective. Does Ogilvie have you on anything like that, or does he have any input?

All mushroom users, do you have a link to the product that you are using?

Here is the one that the vet put Indy on when she had her mast cell tumor. She said that there are stronger ones out there, but Indy can't handle much immune boosting, so she went with this one:

http://www.wellvet.com/powermushrooms.html


----------



## LisaT

> Originally Posted By: RebelGSDNo, at Rite Aid the brand was around $800, the generic $328. The generic at Walmart $48, same number of pills (12 in each case) at UPenn $18. It is outrageous.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I guess I officially became the member of the poop-watching circle


Wow,







is right! That's criminal









You are not alone in that poop-watching circle!!


----------



## ninhar

Best wishes for Bo Bo's recovery and 2 more beads from Sheba and me. 

Cody died from Hemangiosarcoma, she was too old and too weak to have survived any surgery.


----------



## Katerlena

Sending a healing prayer and another bead for BoBo


----------



## RebelGSD

Thank you. 
BoBo had a great weekend. His appetite is back to normal so he had some hefty meals - hopefully he will catch up with some of the weight loss from previous week. His poops are back to normal too, and he has two more days to recover before the next chemo.

He was in a good mood the entire time, and this weekend we had some fun time in the sun outdoors. He is allowed to come to work with me and he gets to make many new friends, which he particularly enjoys.

BoBo thanks everyone for the healing thoughts, prayers and beads. It is working, he is feeling well and he is very happy. I am proud of my boy, he is handling his illness with a lot of grace.


----------



## dd

Good news. Hope he continues to do well.


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN

Please, more beads, because we are all thinking of him here. 

Kick butt BoBo!


----------



## Avamom

Way to go Bobo....









Our experience with Cerenia has been great...we've used it for parvo pups, car sickness and nausea in a CRF dog.


----------



## Mary Jane

Keep it up BoBo-what a big heart you must have!

another BIG bead for you and good luck for your chemo.












MJ


----------



## RebelGSD

Thank you for all the encouragement, BoBo is very happy to know that so many people are thinking of him. He enjoys his bead collection, he also suggested that a treat along with a bead would make things even better. I agreed, of course. 

I looked through his photo collection and realized that he made many cute girlfriends, veterinarians and vet techs, since he got sick. Now I know why he likes going for tests to meet them. I will post some pictures, all very cute ladies caring for him. I wonder if I should be getting jealous. I think I am OK, as he still sleeps in my bed 

More good news for BoBo: his newest bloodwork came back perfect!!! All values within normal range!!!

So we are ready for the next chemo on Wednesday, please think of BoBo again. We want so much that he responds to the treatment and remains feeling as well as he is now.


----------



## jesmagmisty

Maggie wants to be a BoBo girlfriend. She's only just a little bit older than he is. LOL It made my day to hear about his wonderful bloodwork. Go BoBo!!!!!


----------



## RebelGSD

BoBo would be honored to have Maggie as his girlfriend!!!
He used to foster some wild girls when he was younger, but he has been single for a while now.
He certainly has a collection of human girlfriends already at the differenty vet hospitals, Maggie will be the only K9 girlfriend, so this is a great honor.
He is getting some pictures ready for Maggie to impress her.


----------



## RebelGSD

*From BoBo to his girlfriend Maggie*









BoBo picked several of his birthday pictures for his girlfiend. His 9th birthday was on February 17th, 3 days after his surgery (on Valentine's day). BoBo is a working dog and he celebrated his birthday working (he did answer some e-mail on the side too...)
This is BoBo at work in his office











He decided to wear his festive outfit on this important day and show off his fancy doctoral hood










Late in the afternoon the phone rang: the biopsy results were back and they confirmed the hemangiosarcoma diagnosis. BoBo took the bad news with dignity. 

At home we celebrated his birthday with a pizza party, the pizza was fancy and tased and smelled good.

BoBo is not always serious. This picture shows him relaxing after the pizza party


----------



## jesmagmisty

BoBo made Maggie's day. She's had a real life boyfriend for her whole life but this will be special. 
Here is Maggie at Christmas.







[/img] 
Maggie wants to know if he likes a Cuz. She loves them in her older age. This is the week after her surgery. She usually had at least 3 laying close to her.







[/img] 
Here she is two weeks after surgery acting like nothing has happened, checking out a squirrel.







[/img] 
Maggie wants me to ask BoBo how he likes all of the mushrooms and things we are making them eat to try and help their cancer? Her appetite has been good but she gives really funny looks when fed.
BoBo is a heartthrob!!!!!








Maggie sends a big







to help BoBo get through his chemo tomorrow.


----------



## RebelGSD

BoBo is in love with Maggie








To find a beautiful lady who shares his passion for the cuz and the courage to fight cancer, that is something very special.








BoBo thinks Maggie has a lovely profile, beautiful eyes and an athletic figure, interest in squirrels, everything one can wish for in a lady. Maybe they can chase squirrels together one day.









BoBo promises to write a full report on the mushrooms for Maggie as he has learned a lot during that past month and a half. He particularly likes the powdered mushrooms (not so much those in the gelcaps as 9 of those to swallow a day, that's a little boring), the powdered mushrooms, they mix very well with the green tripe. They taste and smell good mixed in buttermilk too (he knows that mom takes some we he is not looking, but that's OK). Mom says the Turkey Tail mushroom is specially good for fighting cancer, because some good medical journals have reports about that. And the hospital in Philly (that's the town with the famous high-cholesterol "steak") has a clinical trial for dogs with BoBo's cancer too. BoBo was allowed to chose only one of the trials, but he is taking the mushrooms on his own, so this is almost as good as being in the trial. The mushroom has a fancy name too, in an ancient language doctors like to use, it is called Coriolus Versicolor. Mushrooms seem to be very healthy, so mom splurged and got him a 14 mushroom mix too for his birthday. He was polite not to tell mom that pizza tastes better than the mushrooms though, mom tried. The mushrooms must be doing something good, as things are going well.

BoBo says he will be thinking of Maggie at the hospital tomorrow. They have some nice ladies there too, but none as beautiful as Maggie. He'll try to take some pictures for Maggie tomorrow.


----------



## RebelGSD

UPDATE

BoBo had his third round of chemo yesterday. We are 1.5 months post surgery and doing very well. His crit is stable and the vets (and I) are very pleased with that, as it means that he is not having microbleeds from metastases. He has two more rounds of chemo to go. They told me that the number of chemo treatments is determined by the impact of the drug on the heart. Adriamycin is very cardiotoxic (as well as toxic for tissue if it gets out of the vein during administration - it would lead to amputation). They will do an echocardiogram after the last chemo as well as ultrasound - so we will have a more accurate piture of the situation.

BoBo was happy to see his hospital friends and did well, as before. 
He refused breakfast today (same as with the previous two rounds of chemo) so I will have to find something yummy for him to eat. 

We are enjoying every minute we can spend together, even the five hour drive for the chemo treatments.


----------



## jesmagmisty

Yeah! Maggie sends a great big







She doesn't want him missing any meals so try to find something he just can't refuse. 
Glad the levels are looking good.
Tell BoBo Maggie got a new Cuz last night, one that actually squeaks. She's laying here going sueeeeaaaakkkkkk, squeeeeaaaakkkk! She even carried it out to go potty.


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN

Wow-beautiful pictures-both of you! 

I love him working at the computer.

How do they make sure that stuff doesn't get on a limb or tissue? My gosh! 

I am so happy he is doing so well.


----------



## ded37

Just had a chance to catch up on the whole thread.

Very happy BoBo is doing well. He is such a handsome gentleman.

And Maggie is truly beautiful.

Positive thoughts for both and thank you sharing!


----------



## lucymom

Rebel, following up on your post on LUcy's thread.

I replied early on after Bobo's diagnosis, but still have a hard time dealing with the "h" word.

First--NEVER Give up hope. I did find examples of dogs with HSA who had lived a year or more. It can happen. Some have lived longer, but they may have been misdiagnosed. Even with biopsy, sometimes it is not diagnosed correctly.

Sounds like Bobo is handling chemo well, it is cardiotoxic but echos will let you know how he is doing in that dept. And yes, I know the joy of getting those good blood results back. Amazing the victories we celebrate along the way.

Holisitic backup is a great way to go--I'm a big fan of the mushrooms and have been taking some myself this winter!! I am convinced that holistic supplements helped Lucy stay feeling good throughout her treatment. 

Cherish each moment with your beautiful boy. Some of my best memories of Lucy are those last few months we had. May you have many, MANY more with sweet Bo.

Jennifer


----------



## LisaT

> Originally Posted By: JenniferDHolisitic backup is a great way to go--


I definitely agree!!


----------



## RebelGSD

Jennifer, thank you for the support. I lost my first shepherd to hemangiosarcoma within three days, and BoBo and I are working for a different outcome for him. I also heard of success stories and we too are hoping for that

BoBo is 6 days after the third round of chemo and he developed a taste for oatmeal raisin cookies. Yesterday I picked the raisins out of his cookies and he ate three. He was very happy after his discovery of the cookies, yesterday he preferred those over the more doggie type foods which he would not eat.

Jennifer, can you share some experiences with the supplements you used? I will be using a new one that UPenn recommended, a Chinese herbal supplement, 6 herbs. The packagind does not have a description of its effects, but one of the HSA dogs that is taking it has been metastasis-free for 10 months now.

BoBo and I are cherishing every moment we have together. He is even allowed to go to work with me on quiet days.


----------



## jesmagmisty

Maggie has been asking about her







She's so thrilled he is doing well. She wants to know where you are ordering the 6 herbs from.
Poor girl never knows what supplements are going to be in her food.
Anyhow, she's sending a picture taken this weekend. Maybe it will take BoBo's mind off all of those supplements he's getting. She'd also like some of those cookies but so far, we haven't tried those.







[/img]


----------



## Kayos and Havoc

I just now came across this thread! So glad BoBo is responding to chemo! 

Please add 3 beads to his jar from Max, Kayos and Havoc! They are pulling for him.


----------



## Katerlena

BoBo I would love to have you work in my office as you would make me smile all day long
Sending you a black and tan bead for the colors of your handsome shiny coat
A red bead for healing thoughts and positive energy
A yellow bead for sunny days ahead


----------



## RebelGSD

BoBo thanks everyone for the good wishes. He was very busy with work deadlines and did not have much time to write. He collected some pictures for his friends and wants to post them soon. He enjoys looking at his collection of beads, each of them being a new friend pulling him. He is very touched by the kindness and support he is getting and it makes him happy.

He thinks Maggie has the most beautiful eyes, he would like to send her some cookies and the new supplements he got at UPenn, we switched to those now. He is off to the fourth round of chemo on Monday and he will try to pick up some supplements for his girlfriend Maggie too.

Today we are doing the 7 day bloodwork between chemo treatments. Please say a prayer that everything is OK.


----------



## LJsMom

Saying a prayer for good news today!


----------



## RebelGSD

Thank you.

BoBo was very sad today after reading Lucy's story (in the Loving Memory section - I told him not to, but he wanted to know), which is so similar to his own. We talked about it and decided that we will fight twice as hard for Lucy and her mom Jennifer as he knows that Lucy, Lady, Red, Cody and many other angels that are watching over him these days.


----------



## Brightelf

I am sending BoBo scritches and snuggle-huggles and "Goooood BOOOOYYYYYYY!!"s and lots of nice pets, because he is so brave, smart, and wonderful. Grimmi and I are wishing only good things for BoBo the Brave!


----------



## Mary Jane

More beads for BoBo and BoBo's blood!!!!!

best,
MJ


----------



## Brightelf

More oatmeal-raisin cookies, too! Praying for yet more GOOD bloodwork!!


----------



## RebelGSD

Thank you for the support, BoBo sends kisses to everybody.

BoBo is off for his fourth chemo treatment tomorrow, please send some healing thoughts his way.


----------



## pupresq

Healing energy and happy dog thoughts coming his way and supportive hugs coming yours! Been there done that and know what you're going through.







About the only thing I can say for it is that I met some of the nicest people and the most well-loved dogs in the world while sitting at the vet school waiting on my pupper to finish her chemo. When you see all the neglect and abuse that I know we both do doing rescue, it is kind of balm to the soul to see some truly committed caring owners out there fighting for their pets' health.


----------



## Katerlena

Dear BoBo hope your chemo treatment went well
More healing beads and hugs being sent your way


----------



## SuzyE

good luck to you! my dog had a leg amputated because of cancer. cancer is a demon, darn it! one of her nicknames is BoBo so my bobo sends lots of love and healing to your bobo!!!!


----------



## jesmagmisty

How did BoBo do yesterday? Maggie is sending her canine best wishes.


----------



## RebelGSD

BoBo wants to say hello to his friends again. He was very busy taking care of his mom the past two weeks as she was in and out of the hospital with some strange symptoms. Now that things have calmed down he wants to get in touch with his friends and supporters again to tell them that all the prayers and beads have worked!!!!!

He went to the hospital for his last chemo on Friday (a long story) and they had to do a detailed ultrasound. The wonderful news are that no metastases were found two months post surgery. BoBo wants to thank for all the positive thoughts that helped him do so well.

There are other not so good news too. The chemo took its toll. His crit went down to 28 (from 34 at the time of chemo 4). The vets immediately suspected bleeds, which is why the detailed ultrasound was done early. Mom thought she would have noticed the bleeds, and she was right, no metastases were found!!! The chemo was obviously a good choice for BoBo. Since the tests were started, they decided to do the echocardiogram as well. Unfortunately the echo and the EKG both showed occasional arrythmia, which can be one of the side effects of the adriamycin used for the chemo. BoBo was on the accelerated chemo regimen, which leaves the body less time to recover but is more efficient in killing the cancer cells.

Since they were concerned about cardiotoxicity, they decided not to do the chemo on Friday. There is an option to administer a drug that protects the heart (around $700 a dose) at the time of the chemo, and we will consider that at a later time. At this time BoBo needs to recover. Although his bloodwork and heart activity is not the best, BoBo is feeling very well overall and is in an excellent mood. The vets were suprised by the finding too since his physical exam was very good.

BoBo went hiking in the woods and swimming yesterday. Everybody asked him why he was shaved on the tummy and sides and he has to explain about his ultrasound.

BoBo sends hugs and kisses to his girlfriend Maggie and wants to know how she is doing.


----------



## LisaT

Do I understand correctly that he had the splenic mass that was removed surgically, and at that time, they could find no metastisis? 

It's great that a month out from diagnosis, there is no spread -- great news, congratulations!!


----------



## Qyn

I just saw this, please add 4 beads from us for both BoBo and his mom.
((((







))))


----------



## RebelGSD

Thank you, we are thrilled.

BoBo started bleeding from the splenic mass on Feb.13 and he had the splenectomy on Feb. 14th. We started the chemo 2 weeks after the surgery.

BoBo recovered very quickly and has been happy and normally active over the past two months. We cherish every day we have together. Not having metastases from the hemangiosarcoma two months later is a victory. We'll have to celebrate it with something yummy.


----------



## Mary Jane

Beads, beads, beads for nice red blood cell formation. 

BoBo is winning-just great news!!

thanks,
MJ


----------



## Karin

I'm so sorry that you and Bobo are going through this but very glad to hear that there are no metastases. My friend's golden is going through something similar. I got an email message from her that had some encouraging info that might pertain to your situation as well (I asked her and she doesn't mind me sharing this info with the group):

"We keep very positive thoughts for Lacey. The good thing about the mass is that it was very self-contained and not attached to any other organs. When they took xrays no other organs, were affected. This is a good thing, as hermaniga-sarcoma typically affects the organs. If it were to come back it most likely will be to anyone of her organs. The cancer vet is actually trying some experimental things that in “test situations” appear to work. She is taking 2 human prescriptions, Doxicycline which is an antibiotic and Peroxicam which is a drug used for arthritis. The good thing is that they can’t hurt her, but might do some good on the cancer front. Actually the Peroxicam, will help with her with the arthritis she already has so that is an added bonus. She has her own account at Walmart for her prescriptions-HA!

I have been talking with a good friend who is a vet. She has first hand experience with one of her previous Golden’s, who received a prognosis that the cancer she removed would return in 6 months. Well 3 years later at the age of 14, the dog finally passed away from something else. We hope to be able to prove the vet’s wrong with Lacey. Lacey turned 9 on January 6th."

I told my friend to keep me posted on Lacey's progress. I hope that Bobo (and Maggie) turn out to be more dogs that defy the odds.


----------



## RebelGSD

Thank you for the information. 
Is the Doxycycline cancer related?

We are hoping for the best for BoBo.
We were also told that some dogs do great after surgery, while others develop metastases very quickly even with the chemo. The two dogs from his trial had metastases after two months in spite of the chemo. It is quite scary to hear it, that all the dogs from his trial are gone.
They told us that the median survival with chemo and surgery is 3-6 months, as opposed to 1-3 months without chemo. Some very rare dogs do beat the cancer and live a normal life.

BoBo is his happy self and he plans to beat the odds. It is odd to say, but he enjoyed making many new friends at the hospital.

They shaved him pretty badly for the ultrasound, up to half of the black saddle on his sides (what is the name of the haircut where they shave the sides of the head and leave a strip of hair along the center?) so he looks funny and we have to worry about sunburn.


----------



## LisaT

I think the supps you are using are helping too - were the other dogs that metstasized combining allopathic and alternative?

The doxy and the peroxi are both cancer related, most likely related to Cox-2 inhibition for the latter, perhaps the former too. Doxy has been shown effective in some cancers.


----------



## Karin

> Originally Posted By: RebelGSDIs the Doxycycline cancer related?


I'm pretty sure it is. Our last dog, Sheba, was on it when she had leukemia and this was back in the early 90s.



> Originally Posted By: RebelGSDThey shaved him pretty badly for the ultrasound, up to half of the black saddle on his sides (what is the name of the haircut where they shave the sides of the head and leave a strip of hair along the center?) so he looks funny and we have to worry about sunburn.


That's a mohawk. I know what you mean. Sheba had to have her head shaved from the nose up when she had her brain tumor removed and she looked so pathetic! She actually scared away some door-to-door people when my dad was taking care of her. The doorbell rang and she came to the door barking ferociously, and the people took one look at her and quickly turned and left without saying a word!

I'm so glad that Bobo is feeling better and is his happy self again. He sounds like a really special guy.


----------



## Mary Jane

> Originally Posted By: RebelGSD(what is the name of the haircut where they shave the sides of the head and leave a strip of hair along the center?)


a Mohawk?


----------



## Brightelf

BoBo was the STAR of the hospital, I am sure. I bet he charmed everyone there. Who could not fall for such a sweetie? 

I am praying hard that BoBo is one of those dogs who trumps the odds. It sounds as if he is happy and feeling well, and enjoying the special attention. Please know that BoBo will be strongly held in my prayers!


----------



## RebelGSD

Yes, BoBo has a Mohawk hairdo these days and everybody stops to ask us about it.
I am going to ask about the doxycyline and peroxicam for BoBo. 
I was told that adriamycin is the only drug they recommend.

I am not aware whether the other dogs were on supplements during the chemo or not.

BoBo has been on a cancer diet and general supplements all his life and has never been ill before. That may help him on the long run even though it did not prevent him getting the cancer.


----------



## RebelGSD

BoBo thanks everybody for the good wishes and support.
I think all the positive thoughts and attitude has helped us get this far.


----------



## WiscTiger

It has been a while since I checked in on BoBo and his progress. Glad to hear that he is still hanging in there.

Val


----------



## jesmagmisty

So glad to hear BoBo's update. Your pm's have been full. Please tell BoBo that Maggie still thinks he is a heartthrob even with a Mohawk. 
Maggie had one bad evening and wouldn't eat but the next morning she was feeling better. She's doing such a good job eating all of her supplements. We just started her on Milk Thistle for her liver function. Each meal (3) there is something different in her food and she just eats it anyhow. She is now 2 1/2 months past her cancer diagnosis with 3-4 months to live. We are fighting the best we can and like you, we are enjoying every moment with her.
Tell BoBo that hair will grow back out soon and then everyone can stop staring at such a nice boy!


----------



## Kayos and Havoc

So glad BoBo is doing well. I hope this continues for him!


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN

I hope you are doing okay too Rebel!

Thinking of BoBo in this journey to wellness.


----------



## rjvamp

I am sorry to have come late to say my thoughts and prayers are also with BoBo. Keep up the good work! Sounds like he is going to make it through just fine  Keep the spirits high and enjoy each day - we all should. Positive Energy!


----------



## TG

I just read through this thread and I am so happy that BoBo is on the mend. Please add a bead from me and I will continue to keep him in my prayers.

P.S. - Maggie is right...he is a heartthrob!


----------



## RebelGSD

Thank you, the prayers and good wishes are working for us,please keep them coming. 
BoBo thinks he should be launching a new hair fashion line, starting with his Mohawk.
We'll have to post pictures to show off


----------



## Mary Jane

Yes, yes, yes!

What is it these days, people seem to have a hair obsession. We have retro stylish beating the odds BoBo and two threads about LHGSD.

Anyway, beautiful blue beads for BoBo and his pictures.

MJ


----------



## marksmom3

It's good to see that BoBo is doing better. 
You can add a bead from me, Zena, Lola, and Chyna (my brother's dog who I am dogsitting). 
We are looking forward to the mohawk pictures.


----------



## Jazzstorm

<span style="color: #000099">BoBo







Rebel







</span>


----------



## Brightelf

BoBo pictures!! Stark-raving BoBo fan here. Sending more prayers for BoBo to do well, have good days, respond to protocols and supplements, and really surprise you and his vets. Sweet, handsome, precious BoBo... we LOVE you! More prayers are on the way.


----------



## RebelGSD

We will be posting pictures tomorrow. BoBo's internet connection at home is down, so he will have to do it from work. He wants to show off his mohawk and all his human girlfriends from the different hospitals. 
Today BoBo felt like banana nut bread and Italian sub, which is good for mom's waistline. At the hospital they said that the chemo changes the tastebuds.


----------



## RebelGSD

BoBo proudly showing off his brand new mohawk in front of the hospital with his friend Terry










BoBo showing of the mohawk at the beach










Of course none of the beach friends are as beautiful as Maggie


----------



## RebelGSD

A smile for Maggie


















The flower boy with the magnolias










And one of his human girlfriends, the oncology nurse from the hospital


----------



## RebelGSD

BoBo is getting depressed about his mohawk and could use some cheering up.


----------



## Mary Jane

> Originally Posted By: RebelGSD


What a handsome survivor!
bead-bead-bead-bead-bead (I'm trying to make a collar)


----------



## RebelGSD

Thank you!


----------



## Karin

Bobo is such a handsome dog! And what a sweet and happy expression he has! I love the pictures of him in front of the magnolia trees.









Sending positive thoughts and prayers your way.


----------



## Avamom

Mohawk or no mohawk you are stunning Bobo!!!!


----------



## Brightelf

I. Am. In. LOVE. The pics of BoBo show such a happy, sweet dog with a loving and kind expression. Who couldn't fall in love with him!! I adore the beach pic with him alone in the water, and the laying down one of him smiling at the camera. He has the dearest, sweetest expression! 

More positive vibes and prayers going out to BoBo!


----------



## RebelGSD

Thank you guys, BoBo is very happy about having such wonderful friends. He enjoys getting all the attention everywhere, even at the different hospitals.


----------



## Brightelf

I just want to hug and kiss him!!


----------



## BowWowMeow

Bobo is just gorgeous!







And he looks really happy too. I'm glad to see him out and about and enjoying life. You two make a good pair: a devoted boy and his devoted mom!


----------



## Katerlena

Bobo I love your mohawk you are quite the looker and apparently quite the ladies man as well









Sending you another bead and a hug and hope you continue to get well and strong.


----------



## RebelGSD

We are proud to report that this week we are celebrating 3 months post diagnosis and surgery for hemangiosarcoma. BoBo is happy and feeling very well (showing no signs of illness). He has been somewhat picky about the food since the chemo, he prefers fresh yummy stuff over quality kibble these days and who can blame him...

BoBo wants to thank all his friends for the prayers and beads, it is obviously working! Please keep them coming.

We will have a party this weekend and will take some new pictures - hopefully it will not rain.


----------



## Jazzstorm

<span style="color: #000099">Awesome! I am so glad to hear that BoBo is kicking this evil disease's ass!

WTG BoBo!!!







</span>


----------



## BowWowMeow

Rebel,

This is just wonderful news! Go Bobo!


----------



## Barb E

> Originally Posted By: RebelGSDWe are proud to report that this week we are celebrating 3 months post diagnosis and surgery for hemangiosarcoma. BoBo is happy and feeling very well (showing no signs of illness).


I don't post often but I always read - and I just want to say


----------



## Mary Jane

Rebel,

That's what I call Friday afternoon news!

Great way to start the weekend.

There goes another bead......

BoBo is a hero!

MJ


----------



## natalie559

Awesome- great news!! Cherish every moment!


----------



## WiscTiger

I was just checking in on BoBo that is great news.

BoBo keep up the good work and always always hold out for homemade....


----------



## TG

That is great news. I hope BoBo gets some very yummy treats to celebrate!


----------



## arycrest

Good boy BoBo - what fantastic news!!!


----------



## Brightelf

Sweetie BoBo deserves his party! How great that he is 3 months past and doing so very well! More prayers and positive thoughts beaming out to Mr. Handsome BoBo. I can understand holding out for the good, tasty stuff. Smart, smart boy! I am so looking forward to more happy news for him. Prayers continue for BoBo!


----------



## Qyn

That is wonderful news!! I am very pleased for you all.


----------



## M&J

Fantastic news!!!!!!!


----------



## Brightelf

What is sweetie BoBo up to today? Add another bead.. thinking and praying for Mr. Handsome doll BoBo! Still SOOO happy for his great news! Continued success for BoBo!


----------



## Karin

Yayyy for Bobo! I'm so glad he's doing better!


----------



## RebelGSD

BoBo is sending hugs and kisses to all his friends - we think that all the positive waves are helping. 

We had a good weekend and BoBo continued his career as a photo model. We will post some new photos of the flower boy soon. 

As to the party, the food turned out to be somewhat of an adventure. BoBo's taste in food changed since the chemo - the chemo damages the intestinal lining - and he has become a picky eater. He did not feel like eating on Saturday, so I offered him everything I could find in the house. He ended up being into almonds and the Haribo gummi bears. Almonds are healthy (for people at least), I hope they are OK for dogs too. The gelatin and and the carbs, not the ideal cancer diet, but he is thin these days, so he got what he felt like eating. He would not look at the eggs and meat etc. I hope I don't have to figure out how to spike the almonds or gummi bears with the supplements.


----------



## WiscTiger

Glad to hear the BoBo is still into Modeling, but doesn't need to follow the trend of human female models.

Do you think so ginger would help, it is a nice tummy calmer, either ginger snaps or crystalized Ginger with most of the sugar rubbed off. Just a thought maybe you could check with the Onocoligist Vet and see if BoBo could have a B12 shot or some B12 pills. I gave Raya my picky eater 4 days of low doseage B12 and she has never eaten so well and isn't nearly as picky as she was before the B12.

Val


----------



## RebelGSD

BoBo an I could use some more prayers (again)...

I have to travel for work for a week (not something that I could cancel) and I am very worried about BoBo. A friend will be caring for my dogs and I really need BoBo to be OK next week. 

We tried to see my friend's vet today, just in case there is an emergency. I just wanted a few minutes to explain things to her, we did not ask for a full exam or something. They said she can talk to me in a couple of minutes, which did not happen after 1.5 hours - so we finally left without talking to her. She had no problems chatting in the waiting room with somone (not about a sick animal, just chatting) who came half an hour after us. I thought, this person would probably not be very useful in an emergency either. So it will be either my vet or the ER (which is pretty horrible IMO). UPenn and his oncologist is 2 hours away, unfortunately.

So please send us some prayers and positive thoughts, he seemed a little off this morning and I can only hope that it is unrelated. We are 3.5 months post diagnosis/surgery.


----------



## Brightelf

Here comes TONS of prayers and well-wishes for BoBo the sweetie boy! May the week go uneventufully, and may BoBo be delighted to see you when you get home. I will be praying that his seeming off is just a minor glitch, and nothing to worry about. Please go on your work trip knowing that BoBo will be warmly held in my prayers until your return.. and then again, of course! Add another bead for handsome BoBo... his Auntie Patti is praying for him to have a nice visit with your friend, and a calm, uneventful, easy week!


----------



## RebelGSD

Thank you Patti, BoBo would like to give you a real kiss too, one day.


----------



## LJsMom

Sending a boat load of positive thoughts and prayers to handsome BoBo.  LJ sends a smoochie!


----------



## RebelGSD

BoBo is sending a smoochie to LJ too.


----------



## LisaT

> Originally Posted By: RebelGSDI have to travel for work for a week (not something that I could cancel).....


Sending good thoughts to you too. Maybe you can take a few minutes before you sleep each night, and quietly send BoBo some peaceful thoughts, for the both of you.

Be strong BoBo!


----------



## RebelGSD

He has slept in my bed every night since he was 7 weeks old and we send each other good thoughts before we sleep...


----------



## M&J

I'm an hour away. If an emergency crops up, we can make arrangements to get him to the Annapolis ER, and I can stay with him at the ER and keep an eye on things.
Just putting that out there..........


----------



## Barb E

_*Zooming tons of good thoughts your way*_


----------



## Brightelf

Yet MORE good thoughts and prayers going out to sweet, wonderful, adorable BoBo!! Such a handsome, social, sweet, smart, intuitive, feeling, huggy boy. Continuing to pray that the week that you are away is an easy one for BoBo, even if being apart from him briefly will be hard for you. May he eat well, feel well, and enjoy time with your friend. May all the phone reports be encouraging, and may you feel a sense of relief from them. Huge to you.. and to sweet BoBo! More prayers are on the way!


----------



## RebelGSD

You guys are the best!









The prayers are working and today, the second day of my trip, BoBo is doing great, eating, running and playing.









On Saturday, he even pulled out a looong stick and plyed with it and ran around. I took some photos with my cell phone and I will post them. 

BoBo sends hugs and kisses to all his friends









He would like to hear from his girlfriend Maggie.


----------



## LJsMom

This is great news!!


----------



## RebelGSD

I took these pictures on Saturday, the day before I left. BoBo was in a very good mood. The photos are not great quality as I used my cell phone, but they show what a happy boy he is.

Here BoBo is posing in front of his rosebush - hopefully it won't be done blooming by the time I get home.










This photo shows the stick game, the longer the better...


----------



## Barb E




----------



## LisaT

I love the picture with the stick


----------



## BowWowMeow

Bobo looks very happy with his giant stick! Glad to hear that he is doing well while you are gone. 

I would also like to hear from Maggie!


----------



## RebelGSD

Yes, he had a lot of fun with that stick, he played with it for quite a while. It was a very good day.


----------



## Jazzstorm

<span style="color: #000099"> Lovin' BoBo!







</span>


----------



## Brightelf

Stick game, da stick game!! Hims wuvs hims STICK game!!







Oh my gosh, BoBo just keeps getting cuter, sweeter, and dearer! Look at him truly enjoying the sunshine and shade of the garden. Handsome, handsome boy! BoBo is one of the best-looking GSDs on this board. He always has a place in my heart. I am sending positive healing energy and prayers BoBo's way, that he continues to do well!


----------



## Katerlena

I can't imagine how you feel being apart from Bobo this week. Prayers for Bobo that he will continue to have a good happy week until you can be reunited together again in a couple of days!!

p.s. Bobo I hope you didn't try to bring that stick into the house


----------



## RebelGSD

Mr BoBo was doing great as of yesterday evening, eating like a horse , playing and running. 3.5 days to go and I am counting the hours! Please keep the prayers coming, they are working!

Yes, he does try to get the giant stick into the house  , luckily it is usually longer than the door width. He is usually not patient enough to try to position it to fit.

Patti BoBo wants to give you a big kiss in person!


----------



## Brightelf

MORE and MORE and yet still MORE prayers beaming BoBo's way, that he feels great and does really well as you are soon coming home to hug and squish his wonderful cuteness. I know how difficult this must have been for you leaving him for even this short time. I am so glad that he is doing so well with your friend! BoBo is such a good dog, he probably felt your vibes and worries, and is doing extra good jus because he wants you to feel safe and well, and not worry about him. May he continue to do splendidly! Did I mention-- I LOVE BoBo!

I wanna HUG BoBo in person!! Wuffa-lubba-num-numm handsome BoBo boy!!


----------



## CarLooSHoo

I will be thinking about BoBo


----------



## jesmagmisty

Maggie has been pretty quiet recently. She is thrilled BoBo is doing so well. She's doing good and is still quite a happy girl.


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN

Wow! Does he look great!








to BoBo and Maggie too.


----------



## LisaT

> Originally Posted By: RebelGSDYes, he does try to get the giant stick into the house  , luckily it is usually longer than the door width. He is usually not patient enough to try to position it to fit.


Now that you need to video!!

Continued positive thoughts being sent for your good boy BoBo!


----------



## WiscTiger

Sending BoBo some good Vibes to tide him over until his humans gets back from that silly business trip, humm the nerve of some bosses.

Val


----------



## RebelGSD

Some bad news and some good news this time...

BoBo gave us a big scare on Friday. He was his normal self, running, playing and eating on Thursday evening. On Friday morning he could not get up. My friend could barely lift him into the car and took him to the vet immediately. They gave him IV fluids and half into the bag of fluids BoBo perked up and started eating and acting normal again. Two hours later he was courting a lady GSD that was brought to the vet. He also got a cortizone shot. His crit was 30, not too bad, so he did not need a blood transfusion. His white blood cell count is very elevated so he is on Baytril now. He is his normal self again.

I, of course, changed my flight as soon as my friend called me and was home on Friday evening. I found BoBo to be in a good mood, just a little tired maybe.

We need prayers now, as he has obviously developed metastases. BoBo sends licks and kisses to his friends.

These are some pictures I took some two weeks ago.

BoBo relaxing on the bench and enjoying the sunset after work










A smile for Maggie...










Hello to friends...


----------



## LJsMom

Oh no. I will keep the prayers flowing for BoBo. Once a week fluids kept Niko going for almost 4 months.


----------



## RebelGSD

Did Niko also have hemangiosarcoma?


----------



## Jazzstorm

<span style="color: #000099">







For you and Bobo







</span>


----------



## LJsMom

> Originally Posted By: RebelGSDDid Niko also have hemangiosarcoma?


Yes. But BoBo is in a much better position than Niko. Niko's tumor was inoperable and had spread. 

Stay positive.


----------



## LisaT

Great pics, hugs to both you and BoBo.


----------



## Brightelf

Ohhh I am so sorry that BoBo gave you such a scare! I think the fluids, given every so often, WILL help him, and hopefully, for a LONG time. BoBo looks so GOOD in his pictures. He looks like he feels good, and is enjoying his life. Pretty boy among the flowers, and posing handsomely on the bench in the setting sunshine.. handsome handsome HANDSOME!! He has such a dreamy, sweet, smart, lovey, romantic look to him. His fur is so beautiful... his soul is so beautiful. Prayers going out that a fluid regiment can really help him continue to do well. ((((Huggles)))) to sweetheart BoBo! Prayers beaming out for BoBo right now......


----------



## BowWowMeow

Love the Bobo pictures. 

Sending lots of good thoughts your way!


----------



## Avamom

Big hugs







Gotta love fluids!


----------



## RebelGSD

Thank you guys, you are the best here...
BoBo sends you cyber kisses and he will be happy to administer kisses in person to those in the area or visitors.

He is being his normal self, happy, eating like a little horse, charming people around him. We went back to the vet to pick up the fluids, and they were amazed to see how well he is doing. Hopefully we won't be needing the fluids any time soon. His gums are back to normal color, so it seems that he has reabsorbed much of the blood he lost last Friday.

The prayers are working, please keep them coming.


----------



## Mary Jane

BoBo gets beads and best wishes and boisterous greetings from us.

He's a dog role model.

MJ


----------



## Brightelf

More and more and still more prayers flowing out to BoBo, that these fluids helped him, that he stabilizes, and that he enjoys charming folks and distributing many BoBo kisses! I wish I could snuggle the sweetie!! Please know that dear lovey-sweet BoBo will be in my prayers... what a darling he is! Ya just gotta LOVE him!! Prayers beaming out for precious BoBo.......


----------



## Katerlena

All the lady GSDs must have been admiring Bobo while he was admiring the sunset!

Dear Bobo hope you are continuing to do well and being a charmer. Sending you a big bead and a prayer today.


----------



## Brightelf

Add another bead for wonderful sweetheart BoBo The Charmer. Prayers going out that he responds well to his fluids and treatments, and is enjoying life and loving. Such a darling. More prayers being beamed out for Mr. Sweetie-pie BoBo!


----------



## RebelGSD

Thank you!!!
BoBo had two good days and we are enoying every moment of it. He sends kisses to his friends and we even had some kissy photos taken. We will post them soon.


----------



## Brightelf

BoBo KISSY pics? I stand in line for a BoBo kiss!! I am so glad he has had some good days. That is what we are wishing, hoping, praying, and sending positive energy for. BoBo is never far from my mind or heart. Add another bead, give another hug... Auntie Patti loves BoBo!


----------



## RebelGSD

BoBo says he would like to give a kiss like this to his friend Patti... 










and some snuggles...










By the way, these photos were taken the day after the scare. Amazing how quickly BoBo bounced back.


----------



## Brightelf

Kisses back to BoBo!!







He just has to be THE handsomest charmer around, EVER!! Look at that tail swing!







I am happy that he bounced back, but only slightly amazed-- because BoBo is BoBo!! He is so very loved, by so very many... he has so much love to live for, so much love to GIVE! Please add another bead for sweetie-boy, as I will be thinking warmly of Mr Kissy, and saying prayers, sending good vibes for him to continue to respond and do very, very well!


----------



## Barb E

> Originally Posted By: RebelGSDBoBo says he would like to give a kiss like this to his friend Patti...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and some snuggles...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By the way, these photos were taken the day after the scare. Amazing how quickly BoBo bounced back.


----------



## RebelGSD

Thank you!
The photographer had to stay clear of the tail! During the happy moments it turns into a serious weapon.


----------



## BowWowMeow

These are wonderful pictures. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## MatsiRed

Rebel, thanks for sending me the link, had no idea you were going through this.

I've skimmed and will be reading more thoroughly after my weekend shifts are over. One thing that does come to mind though, and not sure if it's been addressed, but why don't our dogs lose their hair with Adriamycin? In fact, do dogs lose their hair with any type of chemotherapy?

I lost my heartdog, Red, to Sarcoma, diagnosed when he started to bleed from it, so very late, too late. I've always wondered what it would have been like going through treatment, other than what I've heard from other rescue friends who've been there.

I'm very grateful to you, Rebel, that you've opened up your world with BoBo and his treatments for others to learn and share. I'll be popping in to check on things periodically.

And of course, love all the pictures!


----------



## RebelGSD

Donna, my goal was to help others with a similar diagnosis make educated decisions. I also lost a dog to hemangiosarcoma earlier. 

BoBo was also diagnosed after he started bleeding. Many (especially my MD friends) gave me a hard time for doing the chemo, but I find that it was a good decision for both of us. BoBo was not ready to go and I was not ready to let him go.


----------



## kshort

Beautiful pictures of a dog very much loved and giving just as much love back. You can barely see that tail it's wagging so hard. Hope BoBo continues to have lots of good days. My very best wishes to you both.


----------



## djpohn

> Originally Posted By: MatsiRedRebel, thanks for sending me the link, had no idea you were going through this.
> 
> I've skimmed and will be reading more thoroughly after my weekend shifts are over. One thing that does come to mind though, and not sure if it's been addressed, but why don't our dogs lose their hair with Adriamycin? In fact, do dogs lose their hair with any type of chemotherapy?


Some of the drugs will cause their whiskers to fall out and seems to retard their hair growth after they shed. When the hair grows back in it is downy kind of like puppy fur. Dogs like poodles and such that don't shed will often loose some hair. Most of the reason they hair loss isn't like people is the chemo doses are much lower.

My boy Rainer is over 2 years post initial diagnosis for lymphoma. He is currently in his second remission (first lasted about 17 months) and hopefully this one will last as long or longer. We are looking forward to celebrating his 6th birthday June 24. Without chemo, he wouldn't be here today so I am very grateful that we were able to fight the cancer.

Glad to hear Bobo is doing so well too!


----------



## RebelGSD

Thank you for the info and congratulations on the long remissions for your boy.

Unfortunately treatments for hemangiosarcoma are not nearly as successful as for lymphoma. The prognosis without chemo is 1-3 months - for surgery alone. With chemo it is 3-6 months. BoBo will be celebrating 4 months this weekend and he has had two microbleeds over the past two weeks, unfortunately. Every local vet is surprised that he is still around, which makes my heart sink.

I am thrilled to say that BoBo has had excellent quality of life over the past 4 months (only 1.5 days when he was very weak and he never was in pain), which I am trying to document with these photos. For us it is absolutely worth it and we are enjoying every moment together. BoBo was definitely not ready to go and I was not ready to let him go. I also keep in mind that 6 months in dog years is 3.5 human years and many/most humans will go through the discomfort of chemo to have 3.5 years of good quality life.


----------



## jesmagmisty

Maggie is so sorry BoBo had a set back but thrilled that he is already feeling better. She's not so happy with him flirting with another GSD but if it made hime feel better, then it is ok. She's also had a set back. Throwing up and not eating again for several days. She's now back to eating doctored up meals and no throwing up but she loses weight so fast. 
Come on BoBo, both you and Maggie keep fighting. We love you!


----------



## RebelGSD

BoBo is sending big, sloppy kisses to Maggie. His heart belongs to Maggie only. He has been looking forward to Maggie's updates and he thinks of her every day. He is worried about Maggie losing weight and hopes that it is just a temporary setback.

Hang in there Maggie girl, keep fighting, so many people are beaming healing thoughts your way!


----------



## RebelGSD

Dear friends, I am writing this with a heavy heart. My beloved BoBo went to the Bridge on Saturday morning after two major bleeds within one day. His bleeds were as big as his heart and there was nothing left that we could do for him. He asked me to tell his friends on the board who send him hugs and kisses and beads, prayers and healing thoughts that he will be watching over you and sending you more kisses and smiles. He says to Maggie to hang in there and he will be her angel from now on. He will give his friend Ulrich some kisses from Patti.

BoBo remained as loving and dignified during these last two days of his illness and his last moments as he was all his life. Friday started out as a happy day with some morning fetching of the cuz. Then we went to work together and he was relaxing at my feet as usual. The cafeteria lady saved him a banana-nut-bread and he enjoyed this snack in the afternoon. He really loved banana-nut-bread, so the lady would keep one for us whenever they got an order. During his illness e developed a taste for banana-nut-bread and almonds. Everything seemed to be normal over the afternooon, BoBo was dozing until it was time to go home. When I got my stuff together I called him, but he would not get up. After nudging him, he got up, but fell down after three steps. It was obvious that he was bleeding. It was already late afternoon on Friday and the building was empty. I managed to find security, and they helped me get BoBo out of the building (we used my sweatshirt and jacket to support his front and rear end). In front of the building they lifted him on the golf-cart type vehicle they use between buildings and drove us to the garage where my car was parked. They helped me lift BoBo into the car and were very caring. BoBo, even as weak as he was, was his charming self and greated the people helping him with a thud-thud of his tail and a smile.

I drove him to the emergency and he was seen immediately. He was put on IV fluids and got an injection of steroids, which really helped. He perked up and ate a piece of kibble that he found on the stretcher. The ladies then brought him a little kibble, which he ate in a moment. After that they offered him a can of dogfood, and he ate that with pleasure. After the second IV was finished, his gums were pink (he reabsorbed some of the blood he lost) and he was ready to go home. On the way out he was greeting people and making friends. He got into the car and we drove home. I was hoping to have another week at least until the next problem.

We got home, and I tended to the other dogs in the home while BoBo was relaxing in the car. By 1AM everybody was taken care of and it was time for both of us to go to bed. Bobo was quite perky in the car. He got out of the car, walked three steps and collapsed in front of the house, it was obvious that he had another major bleed. He could barely lift his head and I could not move him. I put a towel under his head and brought out two doggie beds for me. I laid down next ho him and held him. I was checking his breathing and heartrate every half an hour. I went back into the house a few times during the night to get something and when I returned to him, he lifted his head, gave me a kiss, and did a thud-thud with his tail. We slept in the grass my arm over him same as the first night he came to me as a seven week old puppy. It was a beautiful starry night and the fireflies added even more sparkle. 

BoBo was feeling better in the morning, sniffing the air, listening to the birds and the morning sounds. Suddenly he stood up and walked towards the car. He adored the car and going for rides with me and this was an invitation. I opened the door and he climbed into the back seat. I took care of the rest of the crew, sat with him some time and then we headed to the hospital again.

He could not walk when we arrived so the staff lifed him out of the car onto the strecher. He did a thud-thud with his tail. I talked to the vet and there were no real choices for us. Repairing this bleed would have required major surgery, and he would likely develop new ones even before the incision heals. He could bleed again any moment without surgery. It was time to help BoBo to the Bridge.

It was hard as he was perky again, his sweet and happy self, just weak. I held his head a told him how much I loved him, while he slipped away. Even this was dignified, he looked as if he were just resting, with his head between his paws.

Run free my sweet boy, say hello to Lady and Zoebel and Moki and other friends that left us too soon. Until we meet again...


----------



## RebelGSD

BoBo was diagnosed on Ferbruary 13 and left on June 13, we had exactly four wonderful months together after his diagnosis of hemangiosarcoma.


----------



## Barb E

I'm so very sorry, RIP BoBo


----------



## Jazzstorm

<span style="color: #000099">







I sit here in tears. I am so very sorry. BoBo was a hero to me, fighting this horrible evil disease, I was hoping he would beat the odds.

Please accept my deepest sympathies and hugs









RIP BoBo







</span>


----------



## BowWowMeow

Oh no, I'm am so very sorry. BoBo was a wonderful dog and you gave him the absolute best life possible. 

Make you take comfort in the wonderful memories...


----------



## Cassidy's Mom

I'm so sorry - I am in tears after reading of his last few days. He sounds like such a sweet, wonderful boy.


----------



## Brightelf

Ohhh Bobo.. Ohhh Rebel. I am so deeply sorry for your loss. Such a loved boy, sweet BoBo, giving kisses to Ulrich from me! Thank you, brave, loving, sweetie-boy BoBo.









The dedication you gave to BoBo in dealing sensibly with HS is a tribute to your love for BoBo. BoBo felt every minute the caring, loving, support from you. This was a dog who loved life and everyone in it. He was like a cheery MC greeting everyone he could. I can envision him at The Bridge, greeting everyone arriving cheerily with his blurry tail-swings and happy-boy grins.

BoBo will be watching over you, a peaceful, happy boy who returns all the love you gave him.

May Ulrich, a gourmet cook, bake BoBo a welcome-home banana nut bread.

Prayers for strength for you beaming out now, dear Rebel..


----------



## kshort

Oh no... I'm so sorry. What a dignified and beautiful dog, your BoBo. 

Run free and healthy, sweet boy...


----------



## TG

Oh, I am so sorry. I lost my Oscar two months ago today to hemangiosarcoma too so I made sure I came to this thread to check up on BoBo (and to see his handsome pictures, of course). I'm glad you had several happy months together after his diagnosis. It is such an awful disease. 

RIP handsome BoBo.


----------



## LukesMom

I am so sorry to hear about your loss of BoBo. He was a very special boy and will be missed.

Run free and healthy at the Bridge dear BoB.


----------



## HeidiW

Thank you for sharing you story with us, I am so sorry for your loss of your beautiful boy, god will take good care of him, he was a wonderful dog and had a awesome mom.


----------



## LJsMom

I'm so sorry.


----------



## middleofnowhere

I send my sympathy. Barker the Younger succumed three months after she showed signs. I'm glad you were able to do what you could. I know BoBo enjoyed his time with you.


----------



## djpohn

Sorry for your loss! I am glad you had 4 wonderful months with him and that you were able to make the right decision when the time came.

RIP BoBo


----------



## jesmagmisty

Oh BoBo. I burst into tears the second I saw this and had to get composed to write about Maggie.
He fought a very gallant battle with cancer. We are so sorry that he lost but I am glad you were with him to the end. He was such a handsome guy and such a nice temperament. I know you will treasure the months you have had with him since his diagnosis. I know you are hurting so much right now but you were wonderful for BoBo.
BoBo you will be missed, thank you for caring about Maggie. Please continue to be her angel, she really needs you right now.


----------



## Katerlena

I am so sorry to hear of the loss of your beloved Bobo, Rebel my heart aches for you. His charm and sweetness radiated in all your posts and in his handsome pics and I can’t imagine the emptiness you must feel right now without your beautiful boy. 

I had thought he was in remission until I read your post Friday night about his prognosis and Bobo had been on my mind and in my prayers since, as I kept thinking that if only the beads we all wished for Bobo could be like time in a bottle so you both could have more good days together. It was so sad to read your post today and we all feel your sorrow.

Thank you for sharing Bobo’s journey with us and for giving him those 4 additional wonderful months that it was clear he obviously loved living and giving love back to everyone around him. As you wrote the other night, a dogs 1 year is equivalent to 7 years and a reminder that every extra day we spend with these beautiful creatures is proportionate to all the extra joy and love they bring to our lives.

RIP dear Bobo and be an Angel to watch over your Mom and friends.


----------



## WiscTiger

RebelGSD, BoBo and you were quite the team and it showed in the stories you shared of BoBo with us. I am so sorry for the pain you must be feeling right now, but I wanted to thank you for your strength in sharing BoBo with us through his last days.

RIP Sweet BoBo. I am sure the females are already waiting in line for you.

Val


----------



## barbprzyby

I admire your strength and courage in sharing Bobo's life journey with us here.
Especially for the reason you did, to ease someone else's battle.
The pictures said it all. 

Prayers for you in this time of loss. 
Run free Bobo


----------



## Karin

I'm so very sorry. I'm in tears as well reading about his final days. You did everything you could and I know that he enjoyed every moment he was able to spend with you. What a wonderful boy he was. Rest in peace, sweet Bobo.


----------



## LisaT

I'm so sorry


----------



## MatsiRed

_We slept in the grass my arm over him same as the first night he came to me as a seven week old puppy. It was a beautiful starry night and the fireflies added even more sparkle. _

Ugh. Rebel, the way you write about your boy BoBo fills me up, and these two lines, the vision of the two of you under the stars... 

Your intense love and devotion comes through clearly, and makes me wonder if I would have the courage to do the same for a dog with this condition. None of us know until we cross that bridge, I guess. But you have certainly paved the way for others to make an informed decision, and I commend you for that.

I hope pride eases your grief somewhat. I am very sorry you lost him. Big BIG hug to you.


----------



## Annikas Mom

Your love of Bobo is amazing and I AM sure his love for you was as amazing. I am so sorry to hear he lost his battle with this awful disease. My heart goes out to you...

I have helped 2 cross over due to Hemagiosarcoma, both in February of this year... Jinn lived exactly 4 months after diagnosis, surgery and chemo. She was just 3 months shy of 10 years old and Eicha, my sweet little Eicha... She was just shy of 13 years old and she had a major bleed with no other signs leading up to it. Neither of these dogs were mine but I have tears streaming down my face thinking of them and of BoBo. Hemangio is a horrible disease and my heart aches for all of us who have lost our beloved friends to it.

Run free Bobo, run free...


----------



## arycrest

I'm so sorry. I'm sitting here in tears after reading that you lost your dear BoBo. You two had such a special relationship with each other. May he rest in peace.


----------



## natalie559

Awww. . . .RIP BoBo







So sorry for your loss


----------



## GSDLoverII

Godspeed Bobo








I am so very sorry.


----------



## Myamom

I am so very very sorry! 

What a beautiful love story...


----------



## Remo

I am so sorry. Hopefully BoBo was at the Bridge to welcome my beloved JayDee who left us on Monday morning. 

You are in my thoughts. Thank you for sharing his story.


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN

> Originally Posted By: RebelGSD


I am so sorry for your pain and so happy a dog was so loved.


----------



## RebelGSD

Thank you friends, it is comforting to be able to come here and be with people who understand. Those of us left behind are trying to get used to the empty house. The only time BoBo was away when I was home was the 1.5days after his surgery. BoBo had a way of making clear to the other dogs that he is the first one next to mom. They have yet to figure out that the spot in the bed next to mom is empty. It was strange waking up and nobody leaning against me. I will post some more pictures of BoBo when I find the strength to look at them again. I have very limited internet access these days as I pulled my back trying to move BoBo, so I am in bed much of the time.

I am so very grateful for the four months we had to spoil each other. I lived every day as if there were no tomorrow because I knew that it could be any day. We were together almost 24/7 and enjoying every moment of it. I am so proud of my beautiful boy who was full of love, so much that nobody could resist him. He made many new friends over the past months. Even during his last day, as weak as he was, he found the strength to greet every person who was helping him with a smile and a thump-thump of his tail.

I was a twist of fate that this Monday I had the team meeting kicking off the clinical trials for my project for the early detection of melanoma, an equally deadly cancer in humans. Hopefully, with time, progress will be made to treat these aggressive cancers more successfully. I think that every melanoma case will make me think of BoBo.


----------



## Mary Jane

During these last four months, I think we all heard that thump-thump over the internet.

He was a remarkable boy.


----------



## caview

Cannot see the screen for tears.. 

How blessed you were with the great friend and a great love!

Till you meet again..

Tanya


----------



## JenM66

I am so very, very sorry for your loss.


----------



## Remo

Again, please know we are thinking of you.

Since your back is out, do you need help with your other dogs? I thought that I saw something about you being at the vet's office in MD. If you are close to any of our volunteers, I know that folks would be willing to lend you a hand. (or paw!)


----------



## shilohsmom

I am so very sorry for the loss of your Bobo, but what a lovely evening you had the night before. I'm sure you will cherish those memories forever. 
Hugs,


----------



## Qyn

I was thinking, only a short while ago, of how well he was doing. I am so sorry that BoBo's fight is over but grateful for every minute he spent with you.

Deepest condolences.









RIP, BoBo.


----------



## Avamom

I am just seeing this....I am so sorry.























BoBo was such a brave and happy boy, what a wonderful example of the breed we all love so much. Thank you for sharing him with us and for sharing this experience. It was great to see you able to get four more wonderful months with him! 

RIP sweet BoBo


----------



## JazzyGirl

I am so sorry for your loss. He was tremendously loved and loved tremendously in return. RIP sweet boy.


----------



## dd

How very sad. He was a beautiful dog with a lovely nature.

Sincere condolences,


----------



## Pedders

Oh no, I've just seen this









I'm so, so sorry for your loss.








BoBo


----------



## RebelGSD

The house seems empty without him, in spite of the other dogs. It is almost as if they are waiting for BoBo to come home and take his place next to mom.

These are my favorite puppy photos

One ear up...










A very sleepy puppy...










His favorite toys










He was the cutest and sweetest little devil at 7 weeks.

It is hard to imagine that he is gone.

Thanks everybody for the support, thank you Lea for the kind offer, I may have to take you up on it.


----------



## elsie




----------



## Remo

Please clear out a couple of PMs. I want to shoot you my phone number and email information. 

Lea


----------



## RebelGSD

Done


----------



## Remo

Contact info sent as a PM. Call or email if you need a hand!


----------



## RebelGSD

I picked up BoBo's ashes yesterday and I still cannot believe that my beautiful boy is gone. The house is empty without him, his smile and his love, and the thump-thump of his tail knocking stuff down. I miss seeing him like this when I wake up every morning...










I am hoping he is happy and playing with JayDee and Zoebel and Lady at the Bridge. Run free my boy... We miss you...


----------



## Brightelf

Ohhh Rebel. Your sweet darling BoBo is indeed running free, when he takes brief breaks from watching over you. Such a loved, spoiled, cuddled, adored dog. EVERYONE loved and loves BoBo! What a dear picture of him. The love that flowed between the two of you was the highest joy in BoBo's life, I am sure. BoBo captured so many hearts, even here in this forum. BoBo is so very loved-- forever. May it bring you some comfort having his ashes home with you now. I am so sorry for your pain of missing BoBo. I wish you some measure of comfort and peace, knowing that BoBo will never be truly far from you, and that you will see him again. What a special, special boy, and so very deeply loved!


----------



## TG

I felt just awful the day I picked up Oscar's ashes and still find myself tearing up at least once a day since his passing two months ago. 

You have a kind and caring heart, Rebel - going to take pictures of a sweet dog in need on a day when your heart was so heavy. I know BoBo is very, very proud of you.


----------



## Katerlena

Bobo was a very special dog who touched many people and made everyone he met (or who read about him) fall in love with him too. Thank you for sharing your little angel with us. I hope it gives you some comfort to know that although he may be happily playing around with his stick and cuz and his friends at the bridge he will always be in your heart and watching carefully over you until one day you are all reunited together once again.


----------



## lakota757

I am so very sorry for your loss! Thank you much for sharing your life with BoBo with all of us.


----------



## RebelGSD

Today it has been a month since BoBo crossed the Rainbow Bridge. His place leaning on me in the bed is still empty, the other dogs are honoring it - although there was a lot of competition for in when BoBo was with us. we all miss him and he left an emptiness in the house.

I found some of my favorite photos of him.

I call it the versatility of the German Shepherd dog - fishing


BoBo, the leader scouts the waters...










Waiting patiently for the fish to gather...










BoBo calling the fish...











Catching the fish...











The big hunt...











I hope there is fine fish to hunt for you while you are waiting at the Bridge my baby boy.


----------



## Remo

Those are wonderful photos! 

Even though it has been a month, I am certain the pain in your heart is still very sharp. 

Hopefully he will teach JD how to fish. Old Jay was always a wader, never much of a swimmer!


----------



## JazzNScout

Absolutely gorgeous. I'm so sorry for your loss, so very sorry.


----------



## RebelGSD

*Missing you my friend...*

I hope BoBo taught JD to fish and they are catching fish together while Jasmine and Maxie Lee are cheering them on. And Ulrich will make a feast for all of them with the fish the two boys caught.
Chewbacca is sitting on the sidelines and smiling - he joins in the action at mealtime, of course.
Is there anyone else to join in for the fun?


----------



## TG

*Re: Missing you my friend...*

Oh definitely! Oscar loved fish, but didn't really care for water, so he'll be happy that BoBo and JD are doing the fishing. He'll help Ulrich in the kitchen though...he always was by my side (and in my way!) in the kitchen. 

Tomorrow will be three months since he's gone. I miss him so.


----------



## RebelGSD

*Re: Missing you my friend...*

It would be nice to have photos of the fish-party kids here. I am happy Oscar is having fun too. I think he prefers to watch the girls while JD and BoBo are fishing, was he always a ladies' man?


----------



## TG

*Re: Missing you my friend...*

Oscar gives you his best "do you come here often, sweetie" look and says it's hard not to be a ladies man when you are as handsome as BoBo, JD, Chewbacca and me! He LOVED the ladies, for sure!! I always said that if a female burgular ever broke into my house, I was in trouble.


----------



## RebelGSD

*Re: Missing you my friend...*

Tonight, we are thinking of BoBo. The holidays were fun and this is the first holiday season without him (and Mickey) and the second without Zoebel. The house is not the same without BoBo, he kept everybody on track and lively. We miss you dear BoBo. I hope you found Angie and the two of you are having a great time.


----------



## pupresq

*Re: Missing you my friend...*


----------



## Brightelf

*Re: Missing you my friend...*








To us all missing the fish party friends this holiday.


----------



## BJDimock

*Re: Missing you my friend...*









I have a few of my own, waiting for me.


----------



## RebelGSD

*Re: Missing you my friend...*

Yesterday was 6 months since BoBo left us. We ordered a piza in his honor and shared it with the dogs as we used to do when he was around. He left a huge void in the home and the remaining dogs are acting very different. He kept pushing everybody and the crew used to be very lively. Now they are calm and well-behaved.

We miss you big boy and your spirit is still here in the house, in every room on evrey sofa and bed, in the yard...


----------



## wolfstraum

*Re: Missing you my friend...*

I am so sorry for your loss of Bobo - I usually try not to read these threads as they make me cry.....but I know that sharing here is the best way to reconcile and deal with the loss...










Lee


----------



## RebelGSD

*Re: Missing you my friend...*

I also wrote this to help others dealing with this disease. Many of my friends gave me a hard time for doing the chemo. I wanted to show that even though hemangiosarcoma is a death sentence in 90+ percent of the cases, we can win some quality time with our companions. I will treasure every moment of those extra four months I had with my boy.


----------



## rockhead

How could I have possibly missed this thread? 

I just sat here for an hour and read the whole thing, every post. It brought me back to a place I never wanted to be in again as I pulled for BoBo and hoped against all odds that he would be the one that beat the odds and became the reason to hope. 

I shunned myself for not thinking of the beads, and what a great idea that was.

I questioned myself once BoBo made it through the first weeks on chemo - had I made the right decision?

Lying with BoBo under the stars placed me under the maple tree with Eich when he came home from surgery. 

I was there. I am there. 



> Originally Posted By: RebelGSDhe looked as if he were just resting, with his head between his paws.


This is how I last saw Eich. I can say no more as I am an absolute wreck. 

Godspeed, BoBo. I'll be thinking of you.


----------



## Shadowhoffen

wow....God Bless you and your handsome boy. He's lucky he's got someone willing and able to go to the ends of the Earth for him. They give us so much and ask for so little. When it's time to give, we all go to extremes for our furkids.
I had never heard of this until two months ago, and now you are the 5th story I've heard. 
Scary stuff ... you and BoBo will be in my prayers ... it's so hard when they leave us. Their time with us is never long enough. I'm sorry for your pain. It's not one that ever leaves us.


----------



## Shadowhoffen

As far as the void...I totally understand ... Rebels mom and Dad STILL go into his pen and into his house and I swear they are looking for him. On the rare occassions I have to use the two pens, nobody wants to go into Rebels. and it's been almost 4 yrs. They sit/lay out around his grave and visit


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN

Thinking of you Rebel, such a rough time with so many losses for you this year.


----------



## RebelGSD

My all-time favorite Christmas photo - BoBo is the one with the big smile on the right hand side


----------



## Remo

What a beautiful shot. Gorgeous pooches!


----------



## lucymom

Had to revisit as Bobo was on my mind this evening and am so glad I did---the Santa picture is a classic, two dogs who KNOW they've been good puppies and are quite confident that Santa will bring them all manner of goodies. In fact, Bobo in particular seems quite chummy with ole' Santa, charmer that he was.

HSA is such an evil disease, I may be paying off my "Lucy loan" forever, but each moment of the three months we had together after her diagnosis were worth a million bucks. 

I remember reading about Bobo's illness and your hope that he'd be able to stay longer---HS is a sneaky, invisible cowardly cancer and Bobo looked full of vim and vigor after surgery. I felt your pain, your longing, your fervent desire to will him to live and it is heartbreaking that you got so little time with him. It's not fair.

But...what a lucky boy he was to have you, and you him. The impact he's had on you is palpable, and your love for him carries on and honors him. I thank you for reaching out to me in my Lucy posts amidst your own pain---that is the mark of a truly good soul and I'm sure Bobo knew what he had in you.

Lucy is likey teasing him in heaven, she flirted with the boys even the day she died, and Bobo is just her type.....

May our angels watch over us and may we be worthy of joining them when the time is right.

Big hugs to you Rebel.


----------



## RebelGSD

Today it would have been BoBo's 10th birthday, and a year ago today he received the diagnosis of hemangiosarcoma.

Happy Birthday my sweet boy! I hope the furkids at the Bridge threw you a big party. We threw one here, in your memory. We had banana nut bread and your fur pals got burgers. 

We miss you every day, you would hae loved playing in the snow.

Until we meet again...


----------



## Mary Jane

Rebel, I think BoBo has a mountain of beads by now. His illness, his courage, and your devotion are still fresh in my mind.

I'm glad you all enjoyed his birthday.

Mary Jane


----------



## Remo

I have no doubt in my mind that he was watching over you when you had your celebration on his behalf. I am sure he was smiling.


----------



## LadyKiri

What a lovely boy! My prayers are with you. Please rest assured that you did all you could for him, and most of all, that you loved him.
For all members, please be aware that Home Again has a program of insurance for our furbabbies. Our dog was implanted with the Home Again chip when we got her from the Aussie rescue. They have a nationwide alert system in case your pet ever strays, or goes missing after a car accident, etc. The insurance will pay a particular sum for any vet bills that are incurred from such a thing. They also have a LOT of volunteers who will get out there putting up signs, talking to people, and looking for your pet. For me, it's worth it.


----------



## jesmagmisty

Thinking of you Rebel. So sorry BoBo wasn't here for this birthday. I hope you are ok.


----------



## RebelGSD

Today would have been BoBo's 11th birthday.

Time is supposed to heal, but the void you left behind is still there. 
You K9 friends are not the same since you left us
We love you and miss you my boy - until we meet again.

There was a Beau at the Greenville shelter two weeks ago, he is here at home with us today, did you send us a sign?


----------



## London's Mom

My prayers to you and BoBo. I can feel the pain that you are going through and I hope that BoBo can pull through this disease.


----------



## London's Mom

I am sorry, I did not read the latest posts. I am SO sorry for your loss. Nothing is harder than getting over the pain of losing a beloved pet.


----------



## vat

I am so sorry for your loss.


----------



## Sashmom

Im so sorry for your loss 
He sure made friends at the Vets hosp. he mustbe been special.


----------



## RebelGSD

It is hard to believe that my boy has been waiting at the Bridge for two years now. He left a void in our pack that nothing can fill: watching his friends in the yard and snuggling with them brings back memories of BoBo, they were so bonded. And the fireflies are back, same as during that last night.

Run free my beautiful boy, I hope you made many new friends at the Bridge. One day we will be together again.


----------



## GSDGunner

I just sat here and read this entire thread and I cried. What an amazing boy you had. I am so happy you shared his journey and updated it. As a fairly new member, I would never have seen this thread otherwise.

Your boy was truly a special one. To be so happy and living right to the end just really touched my heart.
When you wrote of sleeping outside with him, I just lost it. That is what love is all about.

My thoughts are with you on this day. :hugs:


----------



## GSDGunner

Oops, can't edit. Meant to be so happy and "loving".


----------



## RebelGSD

It is hard to believe that this is the third Christmas without my boy. We always did Santa photos with BoBo and his brother. And we had a big feast with people food forth dogs. This year we remembered BoBo when his brother did the Santa photos and the special dinner.

Every day I think of you my sweet boy, please keep watching over us and have fun at the Rainbow Bridge - until we are all together again.


----------



## RebelGSD

Happy Birthday at the Bridge sweetheart! We love you and miss you every day. 
Riley and the crew had a piza in your honor, your presence is still so strong in the house.
Please watch over us my boy - until we meet again.


----------



## NancyJ

Happy birthday BoBo - keep them in line at that bridge.


----------



## Loneforce

:birthday:* BoBo*


----------



## RebelGSD

Thank you! BoBo is keeping a good watch over his brother Riley!


----------



## RebelGSD

It is hard to believe it has been 4 years since you moved to the Bride sweetheart, and still, you are with us every day. I can see you in your brother Riley, under the trees in the yard, in my bed, at the window... Please watch over us, especially Riley, he is past 13 now. 

Love you and miss you my baby boy, forever in my heart...


----------



## ConnersThor

Just finished reading this thread and so sorry for your loss and know how you feel....just lost our Thor Thursday and the tears won't go away. Thought he may have died from Rimadyl side effects but since reading about Hemangiosarcoma, thinking it might have been this or a combo of both since some symptoms seemed to be the same. Your boy's as handsome as mine. Hope both are running like crazy thru the meadows!!


----------



## RebelGSD

Happy fifth birthday in heaven, sweetheart! I think of you and miss you every day! watch over your human family - until we meet again at the Bridge  
Love,
Mom


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom

My thoughts are w/ you on this day RebelGSD. I sincerely believe they still watch and guide us.


----------



## Ruger Monster

I just read this entire thread, and was hoping SO hard that BoBo had pulled through, completely forgetting what forum section it was in. My eyes are not dry as I sit here at my desk. BoBo appears to have touched so many lives with his. No wonder he had "girlfriends" everywhere he went - such a handsome, hunky boy. :hugs:


----------



## RebelGSD

Thank you! I can still "see" BoBo running in the snow and chilling in my bed. He still has such a presence - he was such a special dog and changed me forever


----------

